# Homemade router fence and table



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

So I finally completed my router table and fence on the end of my tablesaw. The table was fairly easy to insert into the saw. I used 1/8" a black plastic sheet on the top, and a Rockler plate. For the fence, I didn't want to make just a typical wood fence, and I didn't want to spend $300 to $500 for a professional fence. I decided to make one that could give me at least 18" from the bit. I attached a T-slot on the back rail of my T-saw and used two 1/8" thick angled aluminum joined to make a square tube with a Kreg Heavy Duty track as my fence. A threaded rod runs through the tube. A knob on one end tightens down a plate on the other to the lip of the table to help prevent sway.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Love mine....not as pretty as yours though. Good job!


----------

